# Memorial Day Cook



## Paymaster (May 28, 2012)

May God Bless all the families of those that gave the full measure for our freedom!

Today was ribs,fatties,poppers and smoked corn in the shuck.


----------



## letscook (May 28, 2012)

Looks great !!


----------



## Robo410 (May 28, 2012)

Cameroon goat stew...incredibly tasty stuff


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2012)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> May God Bless all the families of those that gave the full measure for our freedom!
> 
> Today was ribs,fatties,poppers and smoked corn in the shuck.



+ 1

Awesome as always, Paymaster!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 28, 2012)

Looking good and I sure would like to sit at your table.


----------



## Paymaster (May 29, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Looking good and I sure would like to sit at your table.


 
You'd sure be welcome to.Thanks everyone.


----------

